# Avis iconcept Toulouse



## xanderonline (31 Août 2007)

Bonjour,


Ayant amené ma machine ce mois c-i et n'ayant pas trop de nouvelles depuis... je trouve ce centre pas très serieux. Le technicien qui s'occupe de ma machine injoignable... Apple et ce centre de réparation qui se renvoit la balle... Différents sons de cloches et des pièces à changer qui ne sont tjs pas changées... Aucun délais annoncé, juste un "C'est nous qui décidons..."

Suis je un cas unique ?

Merci


----------



## pacis (31 Août 2007)

je ne les connais pas personnellement , mais tu peux regarder l&#224;, et tu lui demande ( lpascalon ):
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12855
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11012


----------



## martiny (31 Août 2007)

Hello

Décidément Toulouse n'est pas au top pour la maintenance apple. Moi j'ai eu quelques déboires avec la société Maintronic. Ou faut-il aller ?
Sinon bon courage à toi.


----------



## arcanomancer (1 Septembre 2007)

vous avez essayé ICLG ? (rue ozenne)


----------



## Zyrol (1 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'ai eu de tr&#233;s bonne relation avec ce centre il y a 5 ans environ. Je leur envoy&#233; quand meme plus d'une trentaine de client.

Il y a 2 ans, 3 des employ&#233;s que je connaissais la bas ont demissionn&#233; ou ce sont fait vir&#233; &#224; cause du patron qui devennait infernal... bref, apres &#231;a j'ai continu&#233; &#224; traiter avec eux, mais j'ai fini par arreter. 
D'une part leur patron m'a un peu enfl&#233;, et j'ai vraiment pas appr&#233;ci&#233; vu le monde que je lui ramenais, et le contact humain que j'avais avec ces anciens employ&#233;s avait disparu.

en tout cas depuis je n'envoie plus personne la bas, je n'y vais plus evidemment. 
Par contre pour une solution de rechange sur toulouse, je n'ai pas. Depuis je me d&#233;brouille tout seul...


----------

